# Specialized Epic Carbon



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello All, I did a quick search to see if there was much chatter about clydes on Specialized Epic full suspension bikes. I'm looking for 4" travel, full suspension, to be used for XC riding and possibly some endurance racing. Road riding is my primary interest. I'm 6'3" @260lbs. I'm coming off a 26" hard tail and limiting my search to 29" bikes. 

All the bikes that I'm considering, are models sold by local bike shops that I like to do business with. 

The Epic is my first choice right now. Also considering the Giant Anthem 29er, the Trek Superfly 100 elite carbon, and the Pivot 429. I know lots of guys on this forum swear by their Pivots but having seen the bike in person it seems pretty heavy duty for my needs. 

Does anyone here ride the Epic and have good experience with it? I'm asking due to the lack of information I was able to find. Has me wondering if this bike is "off limits" to Clydes....For that matter, I didn't find much talk about either the Superfly 100(one gentleman on here has one and seems to like it) or the Anthem....

I did get a chance to test ride the Superfly 100 and thought it seemed a bit bouncy but I'm not convinced that the shock was set properly. I'm also assuming that Trek has solved their issues with rear swing arm breakage. My LBS assures me that I'm not to big for the SuperFly 100.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a hifi 29er which is pretty much the same geometry and setup as the superfly 100 besides the carbon part. I was not at all impressed with the bike. Could never get shock setup right, bike just never felt right to me. From there went to a stumpjumper fsr 29er and liked it a lot better but still wanted more. Now im riding a carbon tallboy and its the best bike I have ridden by far. Very stiff and just handles great. IF I had my choice I would buy this bike again or purchase the pivot 429. Sorry I know its not about the epic, but my local specialized dealer kind of steered me away from that bike for some reason, I liked the color better.


----------



## Jfdawson (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm 5'11 / 247lbs and ride a 2012 Epic Comp 29er size large. I love the bike. I would think you certainly could ride a carbon framed model with ZERO issues.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

#270 here. I went for the Pivot 429. I did demo the superfly and the ABP does have a nice feeling when breaking. The thing with Gary fisher is you really do want to ride before you buy. The G2 geometry is a love it or hate it kind of thing. 

I was actually looking at the Specalized Stumpjumer FSR. Two reasons I stayed away from specialized, one is they like to use proprietary parts on alot of the bike, and I'm have upgrade-itis so I knew that was going to be a pain in the future. The other big thing was the rear triangle is not covered in the frame warranty. Its considered part of the suspension. And If I was going to break anything it would probably be the rear triangle. Now they do offer cheap replacement parts if that does happen, but I just think its a bit lame. They do feel nice though. The local store did have an Epic in the store and they are nice, can't blame you for wanting one. Also if you are thinking about "the brain" I hear you want to demo it, another love it or hate it thing, but I've never ridden one. 

I do love my 429, but I do think its a bit overkill for your needs. And I don't think you'll have any problem with carbon as long as it a good brand. the carbon on Specialized or Gary Fisher/Trek should be able to handle a clyde, I wouldn't worry there. 

I only played with an anthem in a store, I didn't like the feel of it, but thats not a good test of a bike so


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I did a quick search on Specialized's site and found out that they advertise 250lbs weight limit on carbon frames. I'm sure that they build in a safety factor but I don't think I'd want to push it. There are a couple of things that I like about the Pivot 429. You can pretty much get it built with whatever components you want and my local shop has demos in large and XL. So I guess its one to take a closer look at. The Tallboy is an excellent suggestion but there are no dealers locally for it.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm close to your height and weight and ordered XL tallboy from a online retailer. I know not everyone will buy a bike without riding it but I knew I wanted that bike. After all the reviews and good talk I knew I could not go wrong. Same for the 429 though, great bike.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Speaking of the Tallboy I was just checking into that one due to the other recommendations. Unable to find any weight limit specs on that bike. Looks like there is a dealer within 90mi of me. Did you order the carbon frame?


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

According to Santa Cruz there is no weight limit on carbon frames that they build. They also offer excellent customer service. I ordered a complete bike but you can order a frame and build it up or order a complete bike from them, there are several different options.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Mind if I ask which build you are getting and which company you ordered from? the Colorado Cyclist seems to allow lots of build flexibility. If I understand it correctly the Fox fork that the bike comes with has selectable travel. Read a review of the Tallboy in Bicycling Mag. Sounds like its a nice bike. Is your primary interest XC type riding and long distance? I don't think I could go wrong with either a Tallboy or a Mach 429. As much as I like the Epic, I'm worried about exceeding the wgt limit. Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I already have the bike and have put about 30 miles on it so far. Not a whole lot but enough to let me know its my favorite riding bike so far. As far as build I picked up the R XC kit from hucknroll. At the time they had that package marked down 900 off, dont ask me why but they did, so I jumped on it. I upgraded the fork to the talas terralogic 120mm-95mm fork. All the other components have been upgraded to xtr except for cassette and crank. If I was to do a custom build I would do colorado cyclist or competitive cyclist...... Competitive Cyclist - Road and Mountain Bikes, Framesets, Cycling Apparel, Road Bike and Mountain Bike Components, Cycling Accessories which offer a lot of selections also. So if I invested another 500 or so I could have an xtr build for about 5000 compared to the 7400 that santa cruz sells them for. I just did a lot of shopping around for brakes, deraillers, shifters, bars, and so on and have sold parts off that kit to help pay for the new ones. I primarily ride XC single track and trail type riding, no all mountain or anything like that. I live in GA so we have some pretty good trails but nothing crazy downhill or anything so this bike suits my needs perfectly. Yeah the tallboy or the 429 would both be great bikes. To me the carbon bike is stiffer than any metal bike I have been on so thats kind of a plus over the 429. You can also get an xl well in the 28lb range if you try really hard. Im sure the 429 would be over 30. Here is a pic of my bike without all the xtr stuff on it. I am in the process of putting it all on the bike right now since we get rain like every 2 days and cant ride on any trails.



The best deal is the SPX xc with the fox float 29 120mm fork for 5000 in my opinion unless you really want xtr stuff. Here is a link on hucknroll Santa Cruz Bicycles Tallboy Carbon - SPX XC Build - 2012 from Hucknroll.com and they package the bike really great and no problems with shipping. You can also go through ebates.com and get 4% back on your purchase which can save you a couple hundred bucks. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## opiejab (Mar 15, 2010)

im 215-120 and I have a 26'er Epic and I had to get enduro rear rims due to killing the XC rims that came with it


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

I have about 600 miles on my XXL Tallboy. I got the XT kit fom SC and swapped out the whees for I9 Enduro hubs with Stan's ZTR Flows and XTR pedals. 27 lbs! I weighed 255 lbs. when I got it. 225 lbs now. This bike changed my life.


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

6ft 230lbs. I have an 09 epic comp 26er. No problems in three years. I like to think I hammer on it pretty hard. No big drops but I tear through the rocks without regard!


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

6ft 230lbs. I have an 09 epic comp 26er. No problems in three years. I like to think I hammer on it pretty hard. No big drops but I tear through the rocks without regard!


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Not sure what a clydesdale, but I think I may be one.

6'4", 230lbs, 64cm Specialized roubiax expert SL, PK Ripper "BIG RIPPER 29er, Specialized Camber elite xl

Here is my road bike, looks huge, huh?

















But next to me, it looks like a BMX cruiser, LOL!


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

You'll be fine on the epic. I'm 235lbs but was about 250 when I bought my epic expert. It's solid, I ride it hard w/o any issues. 

I also was torn between the carbon Tallboy & epic carbon. What did it for me was a demo bike the shop gave me for a weekend. Plus each shop owner talked to me about the manufactures warranty & the two specialized shops both told me without a doubt specialized takes care of it's riders. Also the guy I know at the shop also rides carbon and he's about 280lbs. 

I'm not concerned about materials much, I've always ridden either carbon or ti. It's more about the builder and the quality of their customer service. Both bikes are made over seas. (lame) Once I realized sc wasn't made here anymore, my made in the USA goal was shot, so it came down to ride, fit, tuning. All & all I preferred the epic. The f/r brain is pretty sweet.

My epic bone stock weighed 24.1lbs out of the box. I ride it at about 26lbs with pedals & a niterider light kit. Still a very light go anywhere bike.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Guys, Thanks for all the great replies. Helps alot. I haven't bought it yet. Last weekend in March is the shop's Spring sale. They are going to have both the Epic and the Anthem 29 there in my size is what they are saying. I'll check back with what I decide on!


----------

